# linkAR: The first social network for AR devs.



## ARLabSocial (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello, I'm Daniel Yelamos and I'm the CM of ARLab, a Spanish-Israel company that develops AR solutions. We've released a couple of SDKs and a few apps based on AR to help people develop this kind of software.	
[background=transparent]	[/background]
[background=transparent]  [/background]​
Last week we released LinkAR, a social community for developers interested in AR community, I could type and type about all its features, but why don't you watch it for yourselves here?
If you are interested in AR development you can check out our products or our open betas. Furthermore you can see what we're up to in our blog, our facebook or our twitters: @arlabdev and @arlaboratory.
I hope to see you in linkAR!


----------

